# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  بدأ القمر...

## سمـاء

بدأ القمر مع سواد الليل يدوب

ويبدر حبات ضياه جوه القلوب

والقلوب بدأت تحن

فاتحة دراعاتها

لليالى تلقاها بحضن

وتضمها ساعاتها

مستنياها كما فرحة لقا المحبوب



وآدى العيون تستعد تسهر لياليها

بعد العطش تلقى دموعها ترويها

والدمعة كالؤلؤ

لما يشع ضياه

جوة العيون تبرق

والدمع يامحلاه

يغسل نفوس ياما، الحب ماليها



حتى التعب يشتاق وليلاتى يستنى

ما يلقى فيه راحة، أقصى ما يتمنى

أصل التعب لو كان

من قلب حب بجد

يصبح كإنه ما كان

لو حتى فاق الحد

كل التعب بيهون لو سكة للجنة




اللهم بلغنا رمضان واجعلنا من عتقائه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أصل التعب لو كان 
> من قلب حب بجد 
> يصبح كإنه ما كان 
> لو حتى فاق الحد 
> كل التعب بيهون لو سكة للجنة


كل التعب محلاه 
طول ما الهدف أكبر 
دا حتى ملح الدموع 
بيزيح هموم أكتر
سألنى صاحب زمان عن أمنيات روحى 
قلت الجنان والحور 
بس إحنا نتشطر



طيب الله قلبك برياحبن الجنه سماء 
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر رمضان الكريم 
اعادة الله عليك وعلى كل الامة كلها
باليمن والخير والبركه

----------


## وجدى محمود

> بدأ القمر مع سواد الليل يدوب
> 
> ويبدر حبات ضياه جوه القلوب
> 
> والقلوب بدأت تحن
> 
> فاتحة دراعاتها
> 
> لليالى تلقاها بحضن
> ...





الله
مأروع إحساسك الروحانى

كلماتك يغلفها دمع الفرحه والنقاءاحساس بليل وبقمر

واقف ومستنى

هلال يجيله بخبر

عن شهر بيغنى

ونغنى من فرحنا

بقدومه وهلاله

وزنوبنا من دمعنا

مغسوله بتقانا

يمكن ننول جنته

ماهى حلم جوانا

وربنا برحمته

يغفر خطايانا




الأخت الشاعره الجميله :f: سماء :f: 

تناغم رائع 

احساس بديع  

قرئتها مرات ومرات
 :f: 
ولم امل من قرائتها
سلمت اناملك ودام حرفك الطيب الشجى يمتعنا

تقبلى مرورى

----------


## سمـاء

طيب الله قلوبنا جميعا وقلوب الامة الاسلامية برياحين الجنة

صفحات العمر

تواصلك يسعدنى دائما

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

وجدى محمود

احساس عميق بالحرف يولد حروفا أحلى ..

شكرا لمرورك وتواصلك الرائع

خالص تقديرى

----------


## فراشة

أختى الغالية سماء
كلمات رقيقة تدل على روح شفافة وقلب نقى
تسلم ايدك
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة


فراشة

----------


## سحر الشربينى

إحساس رائع وروح شفافة وكلمات جميلة

كونى بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

*الله علي روعة كلماتك واحساسك الجميل*
*الرائعة دائما سماء*
*كل سنة وانتي واسرتك بكل الخير*
*ربنا يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا جميعا*
**

----------


## سمـاء

فراشة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة

شكرا على كلماتك الرقيقة

خالص تقديرى

تقبل الله منا رمضان وجعلنا من عتقائه

----------


## سمـاء

سحر الشربينى

شكرا على مرورك وكلماتك 

خالص تقديرى

تقبل الله منا رمضان وجعلنا من عتقائه

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة أم أحمد

وكل سنة وانتى واسرتك بخير صايمين وقايمين وذاكرين..


خالص تقديرى

تقبل الله منا رمضان وجعلنا من عتقائه

----------


## بنت الريف

كل سنة وأنتى طيبة 
ربنا يجعل رمضان شهر تقوى ورحمة وهدى علينا جميعا
تسلم الأيادى 
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## سمـاء

بنت الريف

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا رمضان وطاعاتنا فى رمضان

خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

داب القمر وخلاص رمضان علينا هل

رغم السواد ف السما نوره يضم الكل

هللنا اهو جانا

وفرحنا ودعينا

أنواره جوانا 

بتشع ف عينينا

زى القمر لو بدر ف سماه علينا يطل

----------


## قلب مصر

غاليتي سماء  :f: 
كل سنة وأنت طيبة ورمضان كريم
عندما أقرأ كلماتك أشعر دائما بأنني في الفضاء الرحب أتنسم عطر كلمات نبعت من قلب طاهر
أدام الله عليك نور الإيمان 
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

قلب مصر العزيزة

كل سنة وانت ويوسف والاسرة جميعا بخير

وعندما قرأت كلماتك شعرت براحة وسعادة أن تكون تلك صورتى التى تنقلها كلماتى..

رزقنا الله جميعا قلوبا عامرة بالايمان

خالص شكرى وتقديرى

تقبل الله منا رمضان وجعلنا من عتقائه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حتى التعب يشتاق وليلاتى يستنى
> 
> ما يلقى فيه راحة، أقصى ما يتمنى
> 
> أصل التعب لو كان
> 
> من قلب حب بجد
> 
> يصبح كإنه ما كان
> ...


السلام عليكم

صدق في الكلمات... يمس الروح...

ورقة في التعبير... تتعبق بها المشاعر...

سلمت يداك.

----------


## سمـاء

مبدعنا ايمن رشدى

قراءتك لكلماتى تشرفنى..

وقراءتى لكلماتك تسعدنى...

شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة....

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الإبنة النبيلة الأستاذة سماء
أحاسيس تنهل من قلب نقى فتصل دون عناء إلى قلوب الآخرين
الصدق الجميل سمة كلماتك ، و الصور الموحية متناثرة فى ثنايا شعرك بما ينم عن شاعرية عميقة الجذور
بارك الله فيك - بنيتى - و كل عام و أنتم بخير ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## سمـاء

أستاذنا مصطفى سلام

كل عام وأنت وأسرتك بخير..

كم أسعدتنى كلماتك الرائعة.. وكم أتمنى أن أكون حقا أهلا لها.. وأهلا لمرورك عليها..

شكر عميق من القلب..

خالص تقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى العزيزة سماء
جميلة كلماتك وصادقة
خرجت من القلب فوصلت إلى قلوبنا
شكرا لك 
ورمضان كريم

----------


## سمـاء

أحمد ناصر

يسعدنى أن تصل الكلمات إلى قلوب قارئيها...

شكرا لمرورك وخالص تقديرى

----------


## عبووود المصري

*لا أجد لي رد يليق بعد هذه الردود التى أدت واجبها 

ولكن يحق لي أن اكون متواجد بين تلك الكوكبة الذين أعجبهم النص 

سماء ود تظلك ( سماء ) سعدت بكلماتك الراقيه الجميلة 

وكل عام وأنتِ بخير 

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أختي الكريمة..سماء





			
				كل التعب بيهون لو سكة للجنة
			
		

من قبل ما أخلص قراية القصيدة..قلت المشاعر دي لا يمكن تكون إلا لحب واحد بس..





			
				وآدى العيون تستعد تسهر لياليها

بعد العطش تلقى دموعها ترويها

والدمعة كالؤلؤ

لما يشع ضياه

جوة العيون تبرق

والدمع يامحلاه

يغسل نفوس ياما، الحب ماليها
			
		

صدقتِ يا أختي..ربنا يبارك فيك يارب..

ربنا يرزقنا في الشهر ده الرحمة و المغفرة و يختملنا بالعتق من النار و يعننا على صيامه و قيامه كما يحب يارب آمين آمين..

عشت جو جميل جداً عندك هنا أختي سما..

كل سنة و انت طيبة..

إحترامي و خالص الود.


*

----------


## سمـاء

عبووود المصري

يسعدنى تعليقك بأى رد تشاء...

ويسعدنى أكثر أن أعجبتك الكلمات...

كل عام وأنت بخير...

خالص شكرى

----------


## سمـاء

شعاع من نور

احساس رقيق يتلقى الكلمات بكل صدق...

أسعدنى مرورك وتعليقك جدا...

ربنا يتقبل دعائك ويجعلنا من عتقاء رمضان...

ويجمعنا دايما على خير فى أحلى الأيام...

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

بدأ القمرف السما من تانى ف الدوبان

والقلب رغم الضلام فاتح كتير بيبان

يستنى ف هدية

مقامها الف شهر

لو صفيت النية

هتبقى ليلة العمر

ذكرى لأول شعاع نوّر من القرآن

----------


## حسن اللديد

> بدأ القمر مع سواد الليل يدوب
> 
> ويبدر حبات ضياه جوه القلوب
> 
> والقلوب بدأت تحن
> 
> فاتحة دراعاتها
> 
> لليالى تلقاها بحضن
> ...


ايه الروعة دى ياسما

انا دخلت المنتدى كنت متخيل نفسى

شاعر له وزنه خليتى وزنى زى الريشة

وجانى احباط 

بجد والله رائعة رائعة رائعة رائعة رائعة

----------


## سمـاء

حسن اللديد

أولا انت فعلا شاعر مميز ونصك الأول بيأكد ده...

فمافيش داعى للإحباط من أى كلام تانى تقراه...

شكرا على ردك... وفى انتظار كلماتك ومشاركاتك معنا دائما...

----------


## سمـاء

داب القمر من تانى وحبيبنا ودعناه

وفرحنا بتمامه بعد ما فرحنا بلقاه

جايب لنا عيده

نستقبله بصلاة

ياربنا عيده

وامنحنا من عطاياه

و رجعنا بعد الوداع بقلوبنا نستناه



كل سنة والجميع بخير.... 

وأعاد الله تعالى علينا رمضان بالخير والرحمة والمغفرة...

----------


## rapidoh

أصل التعب لو كان

من قلب حب بجد

يصبح كإنه ما كان

لو حتى فاق الحد

أختى الكريمة : سماء
كلماتك كالنهر العذب فى مذاقه
وسريع الوصول الى الوجدان ..أشكرك جدا عليها
لأنى فعلا أستمتعت بمعانيها الجميلة وما إحتوته 
من إحساس عالى .. دمتِ لنا شاعرة جميلة ومتألقة
مع خالص شكرى

----------


## سمـاء

rapidoh

أسعدنى جدا قراءتك لكلماتى وقراءتى لكلماتك...

شكرا على ردك الرقيق..

خالص تقديرى

----------

